# Rubik's magic



## GearGuy57 (May 3, 2011)

I think that the best magics are LA magics but thats just me.


----------



## Godmil (May 3, 2011)

AGH! Three threads started in 8 minutes. Please stop spamming this forum with your random opinions... and lurk more.


----------



## gundamslicer (May 4, 2011)

Heh....


----------



## collinbxyz (May 4, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> Heh....


 
Meh...


----------



## JyH (May 4, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Meh...


 
Ehh...


----------



## da25centz (May 4, 2011)

JyH said:


> Ehh...


 
shmeh


----------



## gundamslicer (May 4, 2011)

da25centz said:


> shmeh


 Bleh...


----------



## James Ludlow (May 4, 2011)

I think that the best madams are LA madams but thats just me.


----------



## ianography (May 4, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> Bleh...



Seh...


----------



## Cool Frog (May 4, 2011)

ianography said:


> Seh...


 
Bandwagon lul. 

Why do you think LA magics are the best?


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 4, 2011)

I think you're a spammer but that's just me.


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 4, 2011)

cool story bro.


----------



## uberCuber (May 4, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> cool story bro.


 
damn you beat me to it


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 5, 2011)

The thread you started is pointless, but that's just me.


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 5, 2011)

I think people are just being silly but that's just me


----------



## 24653483361 (May 5, 2011)

I like kitties, but that's just me.


----------



## caseyd (May 5, 2011)

I had a lingao magic, but it broke really quickly and it unstringed itself before that ( mid solve) I might not be the best but the lingao was pretty bad


----------



## cookieyo145 (May 5, 2011)

Keh,I like ghosthand.


----------



## asportking (May 5, 2011)

Threads are usually supposed to be made to start discussions, not to just say one sentence. Maybe a better way of saying it would be "What do you guys think the best magic is? I prefer the LA magic, but some of you might like other magics."


----------



## JyH (May 5, 2011)

asportking said:


> Threads are usually supposed to be made to start discussions, not to just say one sentence. Maybe a better way of saying it would be "What do you guys think the best magic is? I prefer the LA magic, but some of you might like other magics."


 
I still think that would be a pointless thread...


----------



## Cool Frog (May 5, 2011)

24653483361 said:


> I like kitties, but that's just me.


 
Kittens > Kitties
Kittens > Kitties > cats


----------



## collinbxyz (May 5, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Kittens > Kitties
> Kittens > Kitties > cats


 
Kitties> Kitty> Cats> Cat> Frog> Cool Frog


----------



## Cool Frog (May 5, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Kitties> Kitty> Cats> Cat> Frog> Cool Frog


 
urdoin it wrong.


----------



## ianography (May 5, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> urdoin it wrong.


 
urdoinitrong.


----------



## gundamslicer (May 5, 2011)

Cool frog< lunhui


----------



## JyH (May 5, 2011)




----------



## ianography (May 5, 2011)

Pythagorean Theorem > JyH


----------



## Logan (May 5, 2011)

I think you guys should shut up and that this thread should be closed, but that's just me.


----------



## y3k9 (May 6, 2011)

No no no no. Mudkipz>Kitties> Kitty> Cats> Cat> Frog> Cool Frog

I LUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUV MUDKIPZ.


----------



## JyH (May 6, 2011)




----------



## gundamslicer (May 6, 2011)

Chocolate Rain!


----------



## ianography (May 6, 2011)

JyH said:


>


----------



## Cool Frog (May 6, 2011)

y3k9 said:


> No no no no. Mudkipz>*Kittens*> *Kitten*> Cats> Cat> Frog> Cool Frog


 


gundamslicer said:


> Cool frog< lunhui


 
I am funner to play with than Lunhui.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 6, 2011)

Kitties> Kitty = Frog > cool frog
duh guys.


----------



## JyH (May 6, 2011)

ianography said:


>


----------



## hic2482w (May 7, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Kitties> Kitty = Frog > cool frog
> duh guys.


 
mudkip dog>cool frog. Okeh?


----------



## gundamslicer (May 7, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> I am funner to play with than Lunhui.


 
ROFROFLROFLROFL wat do u mean play? Lol


----------



## TiLiMayor (May 7, 2011)

So this is how a real post increaser looks like...


----------



## TiLiMayor (May 7, 2011)

Gotta play along


----------

